# compiz on INTEL



## yandzee (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfYAhrkQPew
i made it.


----------



## chess (Apr 28, 2010)

7.3 eeepc 1000H with intel driver?  nice.


----------



## yandzee (Apr 29, 2010)

yes. it's great!


----------

